# Dormammu (Marvel Comics) vs Jedah Dohma (Darkstalkers)



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 23, 2011)

Fight takes place in Jedah's dimension, who wins?



vs


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Nov 23, 2011)

Poor Jedah. I really feel sorry for him having to fight a Being that can potentially defeat Odin outside his own dimension.


----------



## Ulti (Nov 23, 2011)

I think Dormammu might be a bit too much for Jedah 

Besides, I don't think there's any more implication that he is more powerful inside the Majiken dimension.

He's a low level skyfather at best, maybe slightly higher


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 23, 2011)

Dormammu owns this


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 23, 2011)

As much as it pains me to say it, my man Jedah's just not winning this one.


----------



## Kurou (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Ulti (Nov 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNfhRjK9TbU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Nov 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txOFI_og4tE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 23, 2011)

Poor Jedah he should know not to fuck with Dr. Strange's enemies.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm afraid Dormammu takes this


----------



## Siesta 410 (Nov 23, 2011)

poor jedah


----------



## Solrac (Nov 24, 2011)

I once recalled an old thread back earlier this year that Dormmamu was pit against every currently existing Capcom universe and wasn't it decided that Dormammu would kinda stomp at least most of the whole Capcom-verse effortlessly ,especially when he's at full power?


----------



## Ulti (Nov 24, 2011)

Fuck off

Phoenix Wright solos Dormammu.

Then there's SMT Dante...



On a serious note, it was said Darkstalkers and Okami were their best bets IIRC.


----------



## Solrac (Nov 24, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> Fuck off
> 
> Phoenix Wright solos Dormammu.
> 
> ...



I know... it so happens that I was the last one to post in that thread and yeah... darkstalkers and okami (and someone mentioned BoF) are currently the only real competitors that Capcom has against the Dormammu guy. 

That said, my commenting on this thread is done.


----------



## Ulti (Nov 24, 2011)

Breath of Fire has absolutely nothing on Dormammu to my knowledge.


----------



## Solrac (Nov 24, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> Breath of Fire has absolutely nothing on Dormammu to my knowledge.



But breath of fire has a few beings that have a lot of hype/powerscaling going for them, so they could stand some good chance, right? (otherwise though, I think they're probably most likely just life-wipers or planet-busters or a tad/somewhat higher at most in terms of raw destruction power).


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 24, 2011)

Only Duo.EXE stands a chance against him and even I don't know if he can win.

lol Asassin


----------



## Ulti (Nov 24, 2011)

Guile solos Dormammu with a flash kick and "go home and be family man" speech.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 24, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> Guile solos Dormammu with a flash kick and "go home and be family man" speech.



Isn't Dormammu avobe any speech?


----------



## Ulti (Nov 24, 2011)

Not Guile's.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 24, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> Not Guile's.



He summons his sister then


----------



## Ulti (Nov 24, 2011)

Do you not remember? Guile tells Chun Li to go home and be a family man

Guile obviously transcends mere gender issues. He's the family man supreme.


----------



## Solrac (Nov 24, 2011)

what branch of the US special forces does Guile serve in? Just curious.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 24, 2011)

nazi                   army


----------



## Solrac (Nov 24, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> nazi                   army



since when was the nazi forces american?


----------



## Saint Saga (Nov 24, 2011)

It was a jojo's bizzare adventure joke ...


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Nov 25, 2011)

Unless when Asura's Wrath comes out the final battle is on a universal scale of sorts, I don't think that anyone in capcom can really fight dormammu.


----------



## 786SalamKhan (Nov 25, 2011)

Saint Saga said:


> It was a jojo's bizzare adventure joke ...



Ah yes, Stroheim from Part 2.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ahh good times reading part 2.


----------



## 786SalamKhan (Nov 25, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Unless when Asura's Wrath comes out the final battle is on a universal scale of sorts, I don't think that anyone in capcom can really fight dormammu.



I doubt Asura's Wrath would go that high from just Planet busting.



8-Peacock-8 said:


> Ahh good times reading part 2.



Indeed, my favourite part.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Nov 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScIu5qrMaxQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ulti (Nov 26, 2011)

DeMONGodofchaos

Shut the fuck up and stop being a shitty poster.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh, what you say, I'm sorry, I couldn't hear you over the unnessacary insult.


----------



## Ulti (Nov 26, 2011)

assasin level wit

Stop being a major pissant.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't follow, as you seem to need a sense of humor.


----------



## Ulti (Nov 26, 2011)

No

You're just not funny, that's all.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Nov 26, 2011)

Ah, That's just an opinion. Thus, It doesn't matter.


----------



## Ulti (Nov 26, 2011)

No one in this thread is finding you funny. That should be enough to tell you that you are not funny.

Now fuck off.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Nov 26, 2011)

Nope, Sorry, I can't hear you, man. Maybe the fact that I don't have to obey you shows that, And That I don't really care. Especially when said person trying to tell me to fuck off, thinsk edward cullen can survive in The House Of The Dead.

I don't care if No one else find this funny, It amuses me, and it's already been established Jedah Dohma looses in this thread. I call for a Thread lock, anyhow.


----------



## Ulti (Nov 26, 2011)

Prove me wrong then ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), you don't add anything worth of note. Apart from HERPDERP SPARKLING ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), which may be true but is fucking stupid considering that me and Sukimia seem to be having a good debate.

I call for you being banned.


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 26, 2011)

Okay, this thread was already resolved on the first page.


----------

